# Choice Gear: New Audi UK 24H App for iPad, iPhone and Android



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Speaking of comprehensive guides for Le Mans, you'll want to check out this latest guide from Audi UK. In 2010, Audi's British arm paired with EVO Magazine to bring a guide for those headed to Le Mans or for those who wanted to make sure they could follow along. Now, for 2011, the app's been improved on several levels and Audi UK has done the app themselves. 

Featured in the app are some cool new functions including interactive track map, video, data on cars and drivers, weather, radio coverage and also that great new Audi Sport life of a driver commercial starring Allan McNish. Download it via the link below and below that check out several screencaps from the iPad version of the app. 

* Full Story *


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Rats! only available in the UK app store?


----------



## Bill Wilson (May 31, 2011)

16v said:


> Rats! only available in the UK app store?


 I don't know if it's UK store only, but I can't find it via my iPad, and on the computer I get a 5002 unknown error when it tries to download. 

Someone here who has a contact at Audi UK needs to reach out and ask them to please make it available everywhere. Apple will need time to make it happen, so we have to act fast. 

This app looks way too cool to be limited to just one country! :banghead:


----------



## Bill Wilson (May 31, 2011)

Rats and double rats--it is UK iTunes Store only.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Bill, check the app store on your device. I downloaded it the day it popped up on both my iPhone and iPad and I live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

FWIW, it's available in the Android Market too. 

"Audi UK's guide to Le Mans" by Audi UK - 46.81MB


----------

